# What Are These Pigeons??



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

ANYBODY CAN TELL ME WHAT BREED ARE THESE PIGEONS??
























http://yfrog.com/5bantikaj


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ancient tumblers


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful birds my friend


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

I Do Not Thing So They Are Ancİent Because ..ancİent Tumblers Has Short Feed Feathers ...am I Wrong??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm. Yeah you're right, Ancients are have grouse feathers. I guess these could be Markische Magpie Tumblers. The only other one I see in my book that looks like it, except for maybe Norweigans.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Markische Magpie Tumbler*

*The bird shown here is not the ANCIENT TUMBLER.The birds shown here have longer muffs and the beak is not short enough to be the Ancient . The bird is in fact the MARKISCHE MAGPIE TUMBLER if you have the book Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds look on pages 624 and 625 you will see two very good pictures of the breed.* GEORGE


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

You Are Absolutly Right George That Is What They Are.one Of My Frend Brought Them From Germany I M Planing The Buy Them But I Have No Info About These Breed ..how They Fky And Tumble???are They Only For Only Show Or They Do Performance Also .i Dİd Search The Web There İs Only Pİctures But No Info...,

Anybody Has These Breed???

Who Can Give Some Information About Their Performance About Tumble And Flying??


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

And The Prİce İs Not Cheap They Are Around 400 Us Per Couple ..if They Are Only For Show Is Not What I M Looking For..


----------



## celticjoe (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, they are a performer i beleive they are relatively good but from what i have found they are flying performers


----------

